# ASA code for spinal fusion



## Zellerdh (Mar 23, 2011)

ASA code 00670 states that the code is appropriate if the procedure is performed with spinal instrumentation then following a comma, continues with on multiple vertebral levels.  Does this mean that there has to be multiple levels instrumented or that any instrumentation, even at one level, would be appropriate?  Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi,
00670-instrumentation -single and multiple levels also...instrumentation code same for all levels...
ASA code for spinal fusion-Need to specify the spinal level(lumbar , cervical and thoracic).

Hope it helps...
Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## Zellerdh (Mar 24, 2011)

*Thanks*

It helps very much.  I appreciate the assist.Thanks again.


----------

